# programmers???



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wondering what's the best to get, dynatek cdi, of pcIII, PCB or any kind


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Kinda depends on the year of bike you got. I think for an '09 a PC-III or PC-V would be what you would want. Both only control the fuel though. Cost about $300.00. Then you get a DG-5 from diamon-g-racing (cost $100.00) to fix the retard on the timing. The DG-5 made a *HUGE* difference on my bike but subtle difference on some of the other guy's bikes. As far as the CDI or copperhead goes, i don't know. Some of the other guys will have to comment on those. Check to see what you want and what you can run in conjunction with another. I love doin' upgrades...but man can it get expensive...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, all I do is trail ride and deep mud, there is so much u can do to a brute its crazy, LOL, I guess I just need to buy the pc3 and something for the retard, thanks for the help


----------

